# Missed 6 shots with bow in past 3 years....help



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

do you have a shot sequence,do you shoot back tension ,are you free to aim, i suspect you dont even remember your shots goin off which is a form of buckfever.learn a shot sequence,muscle memory and back tension and ull be on your way.when the deer shows up you will just run your program,now for the bad news its gonna take 2000 to 3000 shots to ingrain it but youll never be sorry.learn and enjoy


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your probaly shooting at the whole deer.. gwt some masking tape and stick it on the upper limb. then write this on it. cailm down. pick a small spot relax. squeeze , follow through.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

pratice at 17 foot with hunting tips


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Bend from the waist when shooting downward rather than lowering your bow arm. It will keep everything in alignment. I think that you should practice at double the distance that you expect your actual shooting range. It will give you confidence and let you execute the shot to perfection. Good luck!


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

Roger Raglin is a hunting show Host,and a great hunter with a ton of experience . A viewer wrote in to his show once with the same dilemma. Here is what he told the that viewer.

First he said raise the elevation of your stand a couple of feet do not use any cover scents, or decoys, also have less shooting lanes( keep your self more concealed). the number one reason most folks miss is 
1. set ups are all wrong and the person hunts the wrong wind or is too exposed.
2.not being prepared as archers.
In a nut shell an alert deer is one that is easy to miss they never ever seem to read the script.
So in most cases the hunter leaves him or her self to exposed and that will sink you every time. keep more brush around (limbs) and get up a little higher Roger is right on the money with this advice. hope this helps.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

YOU CAN'T SIGHT YOUR BOW IN ON LEVEL GROUND AND THEN GO 17' UP OR MORE AND EXPECT THE SHOT TO HIT WHERE YOUR LOOKING. iF YOU DON'T HAVE A PENDULEM SIGHT PRACTICE BY SETTING UP YOUR 3/D DEER AT DIFFERENT YARDAGES AND SHOOT FROM YOUR STAND AND EITHER SIGHT THE BOW IN FROM 17' UP OR UNDERSTAND WHERE ITS GOING TO HIT AT THE DIFFERENT YARDAGES WITH YOUR GROUND LEVEL SETTING. GOOD LUCK AND PRACTICE LIKE YOUR GOING TO SHOOT IT. MARK


----------



## SteveR1 (Oct 7, 2008)

mike 66 said:


> your probaly shooting at the whole deer.. gwt some masking tape and stick it on the upper limb. then write this on it. cailm down. pick a small spot relax. squeeze , follow through.


I would have to agree with Mike....I say this, because even after hunting with my bow exclusively for the last 20 years, I still do this very same thing! The excitement of a big buck gets the best of me. I immediately lose all thought process at the precise moment when I need it most. In all of the excitement I find that I will just draw the bow and as soon as Brown fills the sight picture I punch the shot. After the miss, everything is fuzzy. I immediately realize that I never even aimed my bow/placed my pin.. I just pulled back and fired in the general direction... Its a terrible feeling, and a terrible thing to do and yet I believe it will always haunt me even though I am aware of it... I just cant always control it... .

When and If, I can catch myself soon enough before the shot to realize what I am about to do... I can take a deep breath, clear my thoughts, draw, PICK A SPOT, PLACE THE PIN, then shoot... The results are always good.... Good shot, Dead Deer.

DO as Mike says.... as soon as you see the deer and realize you are going to have a shot opportunity,, forget about everything else except talking yourself slowly through the steps... Most Importantly... PICK A SPOT, PLACE THE PIN,,, just as if you were shooting at a target!

Easier said than done for those of us who suffer from BUCKFEVER!!!... I feel your pain...


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the :bump2::bump2::bump2: steve r1


----------

